# dynamische IP & Smarthost einrichten



## herosalex (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
habe einen neuen Server mit Ispconfig eingerichtet. Soweit läuft dieser Server auch ohne Probleme, nur dass ich keine Mails nach extern verschicken kann. Da ich eine dynamische IP habe.

Hier benötige ich einen Smarthost, wo drüber ich die Mails verschicken kann.
Ich habe meinen ersten Ispconfig-Server mit dieser Anleitung eingerichtet. hier

Leider funktioniert diese Konfiguration nicht mehr mir meinen Servern.

In der Mailwarteschlange stapeln sich die zusendenden Mails.


> D0A3E21317 1250 Wed May 22 19:09:27 root@pi.domain.de
> (host mx-ha03.web.de[213.165.67.104] refused to talk to me: 554-web.de (mxweb008) Nemesis ESMTP Service not available 554-No SMTP service 554-IP address is black listed. 554 For explanation visit Postmaster WEB.DE)
> ziel@web.de


Was kann ich machen?
Oder wird der Smarthost mail.arcor.de nicht mehr unterstützt?


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2013)

Logge Dich in ispconfig ein, gehe zu System > Server configuration > email und trage dort den smtp Server Deines Providers inkl. Username und Passwot ein und klicke auf speichern.


----------



## herosalex (23. Mai 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich musste auch noch einen Eintrag im Feld "Real-time Blackhole List" erstellen.
Da habe ich einen Server aus dieser Liste genommen. 
http://netwinsite.com/surgemail/help/rbl.htm
Habe jetzt die Felder für den Relayhost ausgefüllt.

Leider funktioniert es nicht.



> May 23 14:28:29 pi postfix/smtp[4155]: 15E412080F: to=<ziel@web.de>, relay=mail.arcor.de[151.189.21.116]:25, delay=2.7, delays=0.73/0.5/0.46/0.96, dsn=5.1.8, status=bounced (host mail.arcor.de[151.189.21.116] said: 550 5.1.8 <root@pi.domain.de>: Sender address rejected: Domain not found (in reply to RCPT TO command))
> May 23 14:28:29 pi postfix/cleanup[4140]: B103120816: message-id=<20130523122829.B103220816@pi.domain.de>
> May 23 14:28:29 pi postfix/qmgr[3831]: B103220816: from=<>, size=2946, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> May 23 14:28:29 pi postfix/bounce[4156]: 15E412080F: sender non-delivery notification: B103220816
> ...


Nachtrag:
StartTLS funktioniert nicht, auch ohne Verschlüsselung kann ich keine Mails verschicken.


----------



## herosalex (23. Mai 2013)

Habe jetzt noch mal Ispconfig geupdatet.
Jetzt läuft es ohne Probleme.


----------

